# Good morning from KY



## bootlegger2 (Dec 6, 2009)

Lurked for some time, finally jumped in.


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

*ky*

welcome from taylorsville,ky


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

welcome to AT...:darkbeer:


----------



## kyfats (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello from Radcliff Ky.


----------



## vnvgunner (Nov 7, 2009)

Good morning and welcome.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg:Good Morning back to you ! Welcome to this site .:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bootlegger2. Have fun here.


----------



## howell (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT Bootlegger2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2007)

:welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## larryru (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome from Mayfield,Ky.


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT from Lawrenceburg!


----------



## slingnshafts (Aug 29, 2009)

welcome to AT :darkbeer:


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

welcome,welcome:darkbeer:


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome to AT! Be prepared to get addicted to it.


----------

